# PCB (St. Andrew's), MAKO spotted



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Didn't catch anything today but saw some pompano and spanish caught, one cobia spotted.

I did see aprobably #350 makogo airborne about 1/4 mile out.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

sweet....maybe he will make his way over toward Grayton by Friday!! :letsdrink


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Think he's following the cobia run.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

No doubt


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that they follow the big schools of bonita, cobia, or redfish. From whatI remember hearing, the monster caught from the pier here a few years back had a whole bull red in it's stomach.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

yep, it was right around this time last year when I saw a huge one sky a couple hundred yards south of me when I was surfing... awesome sight! looked alot like this 

http://www.newenglandsharks.com/_derived/shortfin.htm_txt_mako21leapingkent.gif


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I have pictures of a large mako with a cobia in it's mouth off the pier in PCB from a few years ago....I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Funny thing is I remember seeing that shark going airborne and remembering that picture of an airborne mako almost instantaneously.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is Mr. Cobia off the pier with a jig in his mouth.....










Here is Mr. Mako with Mr. Cobia & the jig in his mouth.....










There goes Mr. Mako with everything in his mouth.....


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

I feel sorry for the poor dude.


----------



## seminole73 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (4/6/2008)*Here is Mr. Cobia off the pier with a jig in his mouth.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That has got to suck!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

those are probably some of the best pictures i've ever seen on this forum :bowdown


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

sweet pics:bowdown


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, but I can't take thecredit! I had them sent to me from a friend that was there. They are a few years old & I'm not even sure which pier off Panama City Beach they were taken off of. But still badass pics...I would love to have seen it in person. 

:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet pics man! Hope they makos are in full force for the sharktourney!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool pictures.

Scott


----------

